# Russian Synodal Text



## SRoper (Mar 8, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about this translation? From my brief studying of it it looks like the NT is based on the "Textus Receptus" (makes sense that the Orthodox would like all things Byzantine), but I didn't know if it carried on the Eastern tradition in the OT of favoring the Septuagint over the Hebrew texts. Anyone know of any verses I could check that might hint one way or another?


----------

